# You know these logs from supermarkets for burning.



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I recently bought a chiminea so bought some of the logs from Asda so I can have a smouldering fire outside for New Year's Eve.

I've spent most of the day trying to get these bloody things to catch fire, I've just bought some fire lighters but all they've done is scorch the logs. It won't burn no matter what I do.

Any suggestions from the arsonists will be appreciated


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Squirt some lighter fluid on it


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Newspaper loosely rolled into balls, kindling sticks on that then a couple of logs on that until it's taken then add more logs. Logs ideally need 20% moisture or less, been stuck in a supermarket outside storage area won't be good for them. If you have an axe splitting the first few until fire is well alight would help.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks. I'm taking a trip to [email protected] tomorrow for a new 50 metre extension so will pick up a new axe.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Newspaper balls with little twigs and some lighter fluid should sort it.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

assuming they are actually logs eg just cut up wood and not some form of processed rubbish, then you need to build a proper fire to light them! You cant just put a flame to a log and hope it catches fire!

In a chiminea you will need to make a small fire with scrunched newspaper, small dry twigs and some dry kindling - stack 3-4 criss-cross layers of it, and get that burning well for a while with no logs on it. Only when you have a small bed of glowing red embers and perhaps some flame can you add 1 small log and make sure you dont smother the fire. Let it burn really well until it is also reduced to just a pile of embers and you now have enough of a fire bed to add a couple more logs.

In chimineas its also important not to light a fire directly in the base of it - make sure you have a bed of sand (about 5cm deep or so) and light the fire on that. Lighting a fire without the sand base risks destroying your chiminea - assuming its not cast iron.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

It has a griddle just off the bottom but thats a great idea for the sand, pretty sure i have some in the shed.

I bought an axe yesterday and split the logs i got from asda. i now have firelighters, lighter fluid and even bought some coal to keep it going. I have got some newspapers coming today (i dont buy them) so going to give it another go today.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

as said loosely scrunched up news paper balls so there is air pockets, kindling get the fire going then add smaller logs and build up to larger size. 

you do mean actual logs not the compressed sawdust ones?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> as said loosely scrunched up news paper balls so there is air pockets, kindling get the fire going then add smaller logs and build up to larger size.
> 
> you do mean actual logs not the compressed sawdust ones?


They`ve still got bark on so proper logs mate :thumb:


----------

